# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Антивирус для сети (какой ставить?)

## Galaxy40

Здравствуйте. 

Ищу корпоративное антивирусное решение. у нас 30 стационарных компов(win7-10 home) и 30 планшетов (Android). 
сеть одноранговое, без Active Directory.
Какое решение можете посоветовать, чтоб имели "программный/файловый контроль" и централизованно можно было контролировать, мониторить за состоянием клиентов. установить не проблема, ручной все установим и настроим по необходимости. 
Надо все это соединять в одно целое и на компе админа ставить какой нибудь админ-центр, где будет вся информация.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

